# Printing on 100% cotton canvas



## I75 (Mar 28, 2018)

Printing on 100% cotton canvas

I print on 100% cotton canvas.Have been doing some screens and image transfer by hand.(Yikes)!

My designs are colorful.Some are shaded like a watercolor would be others are simpler like fonts and solids.

Would sublimation with inkjet work for the printer and something like Reveal-S transfer sheets be ok?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Direct sublimation would not work on cotton. 

Reveal should work if the canvas is white/light. But it's not cheap.


----------



## I75 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Joe
Thanks for response

I should have said I print on tote bags not T's

People rarely if ever wash totes.

I had another guy say he printed on totes using JPSS using sub, inkjet and pigment.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I75 said:


> I should have said I print on tote bags not T's


That would not have changed my answer.


----------



## I75 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Joe : )


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I75 said:


> Hi Joe
> Thanks for response
> 
> I should have said I print on tote bags not T's
> ...


Sublimation inks work well on JPSS and 3g Jet-Opaque. I use them myself on cotton tote bags and drawstring bags. I already have a sublimation setup so this saves me having to have a pigment setup.


----------



## ShakaPrinter (Nov 3, 2015)

I use blaze white


----------

